# Unreal Tournament furry mods



## beyondspecies (Jan 20, 2009)

I was thinking about how versatile the Aleph One application has become for Marathon players, and thought that Unreal Tournament would make for better mod material. It would be fun to play one based on furry characters.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 20, 2009)

Pretty sure anthro UT characters have been done.  Here's a previous thread:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23537


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 21, 2009)

My problem is that I've got a Mac so it's hard to find the same variety of skins that will be compatible with my version of UT.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 21, 2009)

I think this would be a good idea


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 21, 2009)

There are quite a few furry skins out there for UT, but many of them look kinda crappy imho (too few polygons, bad textures, poor skinning etc.). I used to create some furry UT models myself, but my Maya 5.0 PLE expired a few months ago, and I desperately need to find a version of PLE 7 as a replacement (the newest PLE doesn't have a UT exporter plugin anymore :-( ).
Seriously: A UT mod featuring furries and a matching level design would look pretty cool. ^^


----------



## foxb (Jan 21, 2009)

My job is game and level designer working with the Unreal 3 Engine. I want to create a full mod for UT but need some helping hands. Has anyone got any UE/UT experiance? 

The area that we would need the most help with would be animation, modeling, and programming. To get good results we need a decent model with good animations and a bone strut. 

Let me know if anyone wants to help put together a HIGH QUALITY furry based mod.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 21, 2009)

I could post some pics from the maps/mods/models I made. Does that help? ^^

*Has been making maps since UT 99 btw*


----------



## foxb (Jan 21, 2009)

Totally! Lets see what people can do. 

Also include maybe what your areas of speciality are.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I've done about everything you could do with Unreal. ^^
But I mainly do mapping and modeling (if I get my hands on a version of Maya 7.0 PLE that is, no money for the commercial version, and no time to learn how to use blender -.-).


----------



## Zaiden (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kamXcmTFnkc

I'll just leave this here...


----------

